# [SOLVED] Best £50 Budget ATX Case?



## Vijatoffee (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a PC case to house a budget gaming build i'm making. It needs to be able to house: 
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO Motherboard 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (w/ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus)+ 
XFX HD 6870 Graphics Card 
XFX Pro 550w Core Edition Bronze Certified PSU 
And at least 2 3.5" HDDs. 

So for under £50, which i guess is around $80, but I'm pretty sure you can get more for your money over there, i've been looking at : 
Thermaltake V3 Black Edition 
Coolermaster 430 Elite 
Antec 300 
Antec One 
Thermaltake Commander MS-I 
Coolermaster Silencio 450 
Sharkoon T9 
Fractal Design Core 3000 

So basically the things that are important to me, is a nice clean (don't mind a window, as long as not tacky) aesthetic, cable management especially for thick 24-pin power connectors, and it would be a bonus for the option for additional fans for good cooling, whereas a quiet case is always welcome, however I realise the 6870 and phenom are quite power hungry and can get quite hot, especially if overclocked. So what would you guys suggest? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks Alot, Sam.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Most of it is personal preference, as long as it has an exhaust fan and a front intake it doesn't really matter all that much.

Although i have noticed that you are using a 550W psu with your 6870. If its the 2gb version you should be using a 650 minimum. 

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Vijatoffee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Hi yeah, regarding the Graphics Card its the 1GB version, I did extensive research into what psu would be suitable, found that one at a good price and not look back


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

No matter if you have the 1gb or 2gb version you need a min of 650w to reliably run the 6870.


----------



## Vijatoffee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

I looked at a lot of reviews and they said that a 500w power supply would suffice, here you can see it only eats like Radeon HD 6870 Power Consumption and Thermals | bit-tech.net 250w at load, and here MSI AMD Radeon HD 6870 Video Card Power Consumption Linus Tech Tips - YouTube he recommends a 500w, My system will only be using 400w no? Or am i completely wrong here.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

The way i see it when he is stressing the GPU+CPU its pulling 450w+ from the plug in that video. And he also mentions as you have fans/disk drives etc you will need more so lets assume and round it up to 500W.

Due to how parts degrade we always suggest adding 30%. So 500W + 30% = 650w
Like we suggest, (Plus there is always the off chance he is getting paid to use that PSU in the video)

Thanks .


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Re Case:
I've been using this in many client builds. Nothing flashy, but well made with the necessary options, and dirt cheap besides. 
Coolermaster Elite 335U Case £32.20

AMD recommends a minimum 500watt supply for the 6870. Will the XFX 550 carry it? I expect so, but I'ld rather see something stronger. Think of the minuimum hardware requirements necessary to play your favourite game. Can the game be played? Sure, but how much fun is it? 

In the end, it's your money and your choice, but if you have not already purchased the 550, note the price difference to the 650 model (probably <£20)


----------



## Vijatoffee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Thanks for the suggestion, i'll look into that one. And with the PSU yeah, I already purchased it, that's why I was getting slightly aggravated if it wasn't going to work haha  How about 6850 in crossfire, would that be less power hungry? I heard they use around 130W each?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Dont go for SLI/CROSSFIRE its not worth the extra cost/heat/investment. I run SLI right now and i am hard pushed to find a game that supports either. Stick with getting one powerful card rather than two lesser.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

As said by A1tecice sli and xfire are not really worth it and they would need more power not less. Whilst the 550w may run it for durability and longevity 650w would be preferred and if you were to run two cards then 800w would be your best bet.

But as said not mauny games can utilise two cards and the ones that do you may only get an increase of 20% performance. If you were to run cards you would also need a well ventilated case with good cooling.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

CoolerMaster & Antec have some very well made cases.
The Elite 335U gcavan linked is a very well made unit and I have used several of them.
If you want the 6850 GPU to survive, get a good quality 650W PSU.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

I ordered a Aerocool Strike-X GT which was 59.90€ That is exactly 50£  It's quite flashy and has pretty damn good cooling solutions 
Here's a link NEW! AeroCool Strike-X GT Mid ATX Desktop Tower Gaming PC Case Red: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories Its 51 pounds on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## miss_piggy (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

If your budget can stretch a bit, how about the Cooler Master Silencio 550? It's £64 on ebuyers but it looks awesome.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

As noted, cases are a personal choice.
AeroCool, is more about the bling than quality and no PC needs 8 fans.


----------



## Vijatoffee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

Thanks alot guys for the suggestion, I managed to pick up a Coolermaster Silencio 550 for £50 off ebay.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*

antec 300 is the best one trust me


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> antec 300 is the best one trust me


As stated, Personal preference.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best £50 Budget ATX Case?*



Vijatoffee said:


> Thanks alot guys for the suggestion, I managed to pick up a Coolermaster Silencio 550 for £50 off ebay.


I'm not thrilled about cases with doors, they break easily and are usually non-repairable, but that's a good case at a decent price.


----------

